# Cocoon Victim



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Following ScareFX's lead I decided to infest my porch with spiders this halloween. I made the Cocooned figure today. I didnt have a blucky so I made a body from junk basically. here is my very basic how-to

http://www.grimvisions.com/cocoon.htm


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Wow, Krough; I wish my junk looked that creepy! Good work!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Sweet Krough!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

It needs a tutu though hehehe.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Very nice work Krough!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

i printed it! Great job! I cant wait to try something like that... so many ideas... so little time..


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

man, and i was just gonna wrap a blucky in a few cobwebs.........


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. What I wouldn't give for a porch to decorate.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Very Good as always


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WoW!!!!! Very very nice Krough!!! :> Hmmm....... I have a couple of Trees..... LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks again krough. I got you set up in your own halloween prop file in my pc now.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a great prop krough, I may have to build one of those now!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Crazy! I love it and have to do that!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's really cool.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for the how-to. I can never get my cocoon guy to look right, I will try your method.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

widowsbluff said:


> Thanks for the how-to. I can never get my cocoon guy to look right, I will try your method.


 You and me both, widowsbluff. 
Thanks, Krough, I'm going to try it again based on your instructions. I have a Chauvet I bought with the intention of trying one of these again, and your posting such great instructions are certainly just what I needed when I needed them. Thanks!


----------

